# Giant stuffed animals to help curb land sharking?



## TheVintageAngel (Oct 4, 2011)

Santa brought Jemma a giant teddy bear this Christmas. 










It could be beginners luck or because it's "new" to her...but since she's had it she's biting and play attacking us much less, because she's doing it to the bear. The bear is about her size...thought I'd share for my fellow puppy land shark owners that are looking for ideas to help heal all those scratched up arms and hands ;-)


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Yes, giant stuffed toys are GREAT for that. My dogs love them, the bigger, the better! Luka often just lies on her bed with her mouth around a giant monkey toy, like it's a pacifier.


----------



## TheVintageAngel (Oct 4, 2011)

Nice! I feel silly not thinking of it sooner....


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Are these toys "made for puppy destruction"? Or are they your typical stuffed animals, and will ultimately end up shredded all over the house?


----------



## WendyDsMom (Nov 18, 2011)

If there is stuffing - It will at some point find it's way out....

We gave gotten really good at unstuffing, and restuffing and sewing tears up. The Audobon ducks are intentionally ripped open and unstuffed, then I put in an empty water bottle (no lid) and sew it closed. The crunchy sound in the body and the squeakers in the head keep her very busy. Not an original idea. Target sells toys with the water bottle in them.

I have to find one of these big toys... Maybe Wendy will stop attacking Bailey.


----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

I have found some of Panzer's favorites at yard sales. He has a collection. He's pretty good about not keeping them in one piece, but yeah, eventually, the stuffing does come out so cosmetic surgery is needed.


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

What is it about dogs and stuffed animals? Joey loves them too.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Hunter goes insane for my two life sized husky plushies. He will play with and bite them for hours if I let him.


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

I was wondering if there was a way to make stuffed animals out of something like Kevlar, that would be bite-proof.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Cheerful1 said:


> I was wondering if there was a way to make stuffed animals out of something like Kevlar, that would be bite-proof.


That's a great idea, you just might have an invention worthy of marketing!


----------



## nitemares (Dec 15, 2005)

Dumpty humps large stuffed animals, my giant Mickey Mouse is complaining....


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

Havoc has a giant red dinosaur that he's had for a year--he sometimes takes the stuffing out of its nose. It's made of some sort of quilted luggage.


----------



## TheVintageAngel (Oct 4, 2011)

GSD bite proof stuffed toys...large sized...that is a product worth marketing! Day three of giant toy bear and she's still loving it...landsharking is still much improved thanks to giant bear. She now knows the word "bear" and will usually go get it if we as her too....yessssss.


----------



## Kittilicious (Sep 25, 2011)

After reading this thread, my daughter donated her big pooh bear that she was happy to get rid of because "he's always in the way".... 











At first Knuckles was afraid of it (big baby) but this morning it's Game On!


----------



## jb_pwrstroke (Jul 9, 2007)

Brik loves big toys she used to have a 15 foot stuffed snake it was funny watching her try to drag it through the house but it eventually died like all her toys.


----------



## TheVintageAngel (Oct 4, 2011)

I don't know of any made for dog giant stuffed friends...but if it's a well made, large stuffed animal they won't shred it for a while anyways...so far no tears or rips in ours...though I don't let her have it unattended just in case. She plays with it, pulls it around and falls asleep on it....

Love the pic of the other doggie with Pooh!


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

Mydogtoy.com is the company that makes very tough dinosaurs and moose etc. Havoc loves them and they last.
Does this thread remind anyone of Wilfred, the FX series? Wilfred was very fond of his stuffed bear....very fond indeed.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

These dog toys are pretty big, strong and don't have stuffing inside (except maybe in the head):

Go Dog Barnyard Buddies with Chew Guard Technology - Cherrybrook
and
Skinneeez Stuffing Free Dog Toy - Dog.com


----------



## Geminon (Oct 8, 2011)

Ha i love that show and yes reminds me of that. We have been thinking of getting geminon a big stuffed animal but were a bit reluctet do to the stuffing. But we are going to get one now after seeing all these posts. Just gotta keep him supervised!



blehmannwa said:


> Mydogtoy.com is the company that makes very tough dinosaurs and moose etc. Havoc loves them and they last.
> Does this thread remind anyone of Wilfred, the FX series? Wilfred was very fond of his stuffed bear....very fond indeed.


----------



## TheVintageAngel (Oct 4, 2011)

I think the key to success is finding a toy that is not just large/long but beefy...got some bulk to it. Not only can they bite on it, but they can actually wrestle with it (or ahem, do other things) that way like they would another pup their age. 

And...hopefully, they will get verrrry, verrrrrrry sleeeeeeepy and snooze on it like this


----------



## jetscarbie (Feb 29, 2008)

aww. Jemma is very pretty.

My youngest loves stuffed animals. He treats them just like his baby. As soon as company comes over, he has to run and get his baby to show it off.

I now get mine from Goodwill.


----------



## CJ8Max (Aug 5, 2014)

I just spend 13 bucks on a tough mighty dog toy (piggy) that was meant to last and last! Max found the weakest spot, ripped the ears off and somehow pulled all the stuffing out two tiny holes! My husband is going to make a toy out of used fire hoses from his engine. Hopefully that will last better.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Like this?


----------



## Maxil (Jun 1, 2014)

Hahahha!!!
I gave Vicky a giant Pluto when she saw it she started barking then she attacked him and in less than a week the whole thing was eaten and only the head was left
No pic :/


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Giant stuffed animals/toys just make for more shredded up pieces to clean up.....just saying. Try one of those old beanbag chairs or a real feather pillow if you enjoy cleaning up.


SuperG


----------

